# Nouveau CERFA



## Décibelle (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, 

Après renseignement les nouveaux horaires d'accueil ne concernent que les assistantes qui formulent une demande d'agrément depuis le 1er septembre 2022 et celles qui doivent recevoir actuellement leur dossier de renouvellement. 

Il s'agit du nouveau CERFA n°13394*5 avec l'obligation d'avoir la mention atypique pour accueillir avant 8h, après 18h, le weekend et les jours fériés. 

Celles qui ont utilisé le CERFA n°13394*4, précisant que les horaires sont considérés comme atypiques avant 7h, après 20h et le weekend, ne sont pas donc pas concernées mais doivent tout de même avoir la mention atypique sur leur attestation d'agrément pour pouvoir accueillir avant 7h, après 20h et le weekend. 

Attention à celles qui seraient en cours de renouvellement dans les prochains mois et qui ne pourraient donc plus accueillir avant 8h ni après 18h.

Excellente soirée


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

merci pour ces précisions, j'ai eu mon renouvellement en début d'année, et j'ai l'ancien CERFA, pour le prochain renouvellement, je demanderai en horaires atypiques, car parfois, je commence à 7h30.
C'est bien restrictif ces nouveaux horaires


----------



## isa19 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 chez nous  c'est le C.G qui nous envoie le dossier de renouvellement et pas le choix du cerfa. Perso j'ai été renouvelé fin 2021 donc je n'étai pas encore  concernée


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Et bien mon renouvellement est prévu pour avril 2023
Je recevrai sûrement le cerfa *05
Mais je ne demanderai pas à avoir une mention horaire atypique 

Car je m'impose de ne pas travailler plus de 10 heures par jour et de 8h00 à 18h00 
Donc ça me convient tout à fait


----------



## Ladrine 10 (29 Septembre 2022)

Assmatzam renouvellement en avril 23
Moi aussi mais j'ai déjà reçu mon dossier fin août 
Il sont pas pressés dans votre secteur pour les envoyer 
Du coup ancien CERFA 
Merci pour l'info je me posais la question justement
Je commence à 8h mais des fois les PE me demande pour 7h30 
C'est très rare mais bon a prévoir quand-même


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

Je n'ai pas encore reçu mon dossier de renouvellement. Mon agrément actuel courre jusque mi mars 2023.


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Septembre 2022)

Mon renouvellement intervient fin février 2023. J'ai reçu le Cerfa fin Août . C'est le 04. Je ne le renverrai que fin Octobre quand mes 2 contrats de dépannage seront finis. J'ai demandé à la PMI si du coup ils me renvoient un 05 ou si je remplis quand même le 04..... Pas de réponse....
Ils me mettront les horaires qu'ils veulent je m'en fiche. ... De toutes façons 8h/18h maintenant ça me va très bien aussi.
Si POLE EMPLOI me titille car je ne reprends pas de contrats assez vite à leurs yeux, je leur montrerai toutes les annonces qui veulent soit avant 8h soit après 18h (environ 9 annonces sur 10) et je leur dirai que j'ai pas l'agrément pour... Puisque tout est fait pour nous compliquer la vie.


----------



## Pity (29 Septembre 2022)

Renouvellement l'année prochaine
Et bien j'aimerais beaucoup avoir 8h/18h
Car j'ai des parents qui sont toujours en retard 18h15 normalement et arrivent à 18h20/25 en moyenne
Ils n'auront plus le choix 🤪


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

Et oui les filles voilà pourquoi je ne souhaite pas demander les horaires atypiques 
Si j'ai des demandes avant 8h00 et après 18h00 ce sera plus simple pour moi de refuser en prétextant tous simplement que mon agrément ne me le permet pas 😂😂😂😂

Pour le dossier de renouvellement je ne suis pas pressée car ma puériculture est en congé maternité et elle ne reviendra que début janvier 
Elle m'a dit d'attendre qu'elle revienne pour envoyer mon dossier pour qu'elle puisse se charger elle même de mon renouvellement 
Elle m'adore et quand elle vient à la maison je suis obligée de la mettre dehors sinon elle reste des heures


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

La dernière fois elle est arrivée vers 10 heures 
À 13h00 elle était toujours là 
Je lui ai dit 
Bon et bien la c'est l'heure de partir 
Je dois aller coucher les petits 
Mon mari va pas tarder a rentrer et j'ai faim 
Elle c'est éclaté de rire 

Oui oui je m'en vais 
Mais vous voulez pas que je vous aide à ranger le temps d'aller mettre les enfants à la sieste

Non non non
Oups dehors, je travaille moi madame 
😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Griselda (29 Septembre 2022)

Merci Decibel de poster la confirmation de ce que je pensais aussi, en toute logique on ne peut exiger du jour au lendemain à toutes les AMs de revoir leur contrat qui commenceraient avant 8h ou après 18h ou de demander la revision de leur Agrément, cela mettrait bien trop d'AM et de PE dans l’illégalité sans avoir le temps d'actualiser les autorisations. D'autant que pour qu'un CD puisse valider une telle demande encore faut il que la PMI ait pu faire un CR de la situation de chacune pour savoir si les conditions sont réunies pour l'autoriser ou non dans ces horaires là.

Quand même c'est important de le savoir en avance car une AM qui signe un contrat aujourd'hui qui commence à 7h30 ou fini à 19h, qui a son renouvellement dans 6 mois, si jamais le CD ne valide pas l'HA, le contrat devra de fait être rompu.

Je pense que ça risque d'être le bazar car les PE vont s’étonner qu'une AM puisse le faire sans mention spécifique quand la voisine d'à côté ne le pourra pas car son renouvellement datera d’après septembre 2022.

Je pense que ça sera en effet une plus grande facilité pour clore un débat sur la flexibilité des horaires.
Que cela pourrait être mis en avant pour justifier un taux horaire plus élevé quand il y a des horaires Atypiques.

A moins que ces HA à ce point restrictif ne conduisent qu'à un résultat: 95% d'AM demanderont et obtiendront les HA pour tous leurs accueillent (sans quoi elles ne pourront pas travailler) ce qui reviendrait à dire que cette mention deviendrait inutile, comme il y a 20 ans: l'AM choisissait librement ses horaires d'accueils sans que la PMI ne s'en soucis? Nous verrons bien...


----------

